# 3rd baby after 8 years



## DoleWhip

Hello! I thought I would introduce myself. I am a Mum of two with large age gaps. They are 18 and 8 years old. My husband has always wanted more children, but I didn't, but I've recently had a change of heart after the birth of my niece and I got to thinking that I am not getting any younger, so it's now or never if we were to have anymore. 

It feels like we're starting all over again and we will have to buy literally everything again after selling cots, prams etc a few years back. I have a few niggling doubts, but I know deep down it's what I want. I think I was put on this earth to be a mother. We are going to start trying next week, all being well. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow. I worry as I'm 37 now and already feel exhausted the majority of the time. I have liver problems and chronic fatigue and suffered with obstetric cholestasis in my last pregnancy, so my worries are very high at the moment. 

I'd love to talk to any other ladies in a similar situation, ie large age gaps, or in their late 30's.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BabyandBump

Pop over to our parent forums, you won't be alone having children with age gaps!

<3


----------



## bdb84

:wave:

I'm in my mid-30's. I do not have very large age gaps between my kiddos (just 4yrs and then 5yrs between sets) but I am expecting #4 and there will be very nearly 13 years between my oldest and the new baby. 

:dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------

